
Show HN: PointCloud/FPS/Voxel Experiment (ThreeJS) - nergal
http://qake.se/pointcloud/
======
nergal
Source code here:
[https://github.com/Lallassu/pointcloud](https://github.com/Lallassu/pointcloud)

